# Program to crosswalk ICD10 to ICD9 and vis versa



## Nikki Shepard (Apr 24, 2013)

Our hospital and clinics are looking for a product or a few to look at that will cross walk ICD 9 to ICD 10  and ICD 10 to ICD 9.  If any one has a few suggestions I would greatly appreciate.


----------



## bedwards (May 9, 2013)

The problem with "cross walks" is the lack of specificity in ICD9.  When you try to cross a non-specific code to ICD10, you will get a non-specific code as the result when there may be more specific codes available.  

AAPC is doing some mapping services you can find on the ICD10 tab.


----------



## susiekay (May 16, 2013)

I agree, you have to remember that we will have a 668% increase in the number of codes.  Crosswalking from ICD-9 to ICD-10 will get you close to the code you need.  So at least you would be in the ballpark.


----------

